# Born June 1st, late afternoon



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

First rabbit litter arrived late afternoon. She had 9 of them :congrat:







Mom's fur becomes a blanket.








All huddles together, 9 of them.
Now, not to get attached.:sssh:


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

No names. Only handle as needed. I never had any issues, but friends of mine have. That's what they do to try to stay detached.

Jimmy


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats!

Here is a wish for many, many a more litters. :flower:


----------

